# Few renderings of my custom flashlight



## Jesseri (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi everyone. 

Past year I have done few M*g P7 and Tiablo A9 P7 mods and I finally decided to make my own flashlight from a scratch. 

I'm thinking about using seven, yes you read right, P7 with ledil boom reflectors (when those will be available). I'm going to use a forced cooling for the light. I have sourced nice miniature fans which will help keeping the leds cool and heatsink doesn't have to be so huge. 

I'm going to update this thread every time when the project will go forward. As a first step, i'm going to make 3D models from every part as acurate as possible (including the P7). 


















Yes, I cheated, those aren't P7 leds in the pictures .

There will be few more features/design ideas before i'm going to go out with final design. I'm also listening good ideas .

EDIT: Mods, could you move this thread to right forum please .


----------



## griff (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice design


----------



## lumafist (Dec 1, 2008)

oo: Is that body made by you...?


Very nice indeed...!

Shiny...


----------



## tx101 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sexy tail ........ cap


----------



## saabluster (Dec 1, 2008)

griff said:


> Very nice design


+1 Very nice. I like what I see on the heat transfer side of things.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jesseri (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

I just noticed my reflector model wasn't in scale when I made this design. So the head and heatsinks will be somewhat bigger. Outside diameter will be around 70mm. 

Battery tube will be slightly bigger than 2D Mags. I'm thinking about using 6x 18650 cells. 

I'm going to use my own optical rotary encoder design for setting the brightness levels (by turning the tailcap brightness is increased or decreased). As a audiophile i like to use rotary potentiometers for adjusting levels . 

Now i have to leave. More renderings will follow later. 




lumafist said:


> oo: Is that body made by you...?


 
There's no body yet. Those are just a quick 3D renderings.


----------



## aljsk8 (Dec 2, 2008)

what software did you use?

looks very realistic


----------



## StevelKnievel (Dec 2, 2008)

Beautiful renderings! I'm also interested to learn what software you are using.


----------



## Jesseri (Dec 2, 2008)

The models are made with Rhinoceros and the rendering is done with Maxwell Render. 

Maxwell has a quite steep learning curve but the results are quite realistic. I only wish they would make engine that uses GPUs for the rendering as well so the rendering would be faster.


----------



## Jesseri (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's few more pictures.





Zebralight H30 as reference. 






Tailcap indicator + On/Off switch.


----------



## Jesseri (Dec 4, 2008)

Yesterday I started to design the tailcap and its mechanics. As i said, i'm going to use tailcap as a "optical potentiometer", which sets the brightness level. There will be optical rotary encoder inside the tailcap. The code wheel and electronics are my own design. 

Now i have on little problem. If the encoder is always on (when the flashlight is turned on), it drains few milliamps all the time.And if tailcap is rotated accidentally, brightness level will change.

So i'm thinking about this kind of solution. Other ideas are welcome too.

User must pull the "tailcap knob" before the encoder electronics turns on and brightness level setting is accessable. And the encoder turns itself off, when user have not been turning the knob for some time.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 5, 2008)

This looks fascinating! I'm looking forward to watching progress.


----------



## Data (Dec 5, 2008)

me too


----------



## Jesseri (Dec 6, 2008)

It's great to see atleast few are interested of this project. Now I need your help . 

I haven't used rotary encoders for this kind of use before and i don't know what kind of resolution would be ideal for this application. I have to dig different encoders from the storage and actually try how they feel and how much resolution is needed for the analog feel. 

If I make two channel encoder with 90 CPR(cycles per rotation) codewheel, smallest detected angle will be 360deg/(90*2*2) = 1 degree. The question of the day is will this be accurate enough. I wouldn't like to increase the resolution of codewheel too much, because i'm going to use cylindrical codewheel (or atleast trying) and making the codewheel itself will be the challenge.






I'm afraid by using such a small resolution there won't be feeling like you are turning the real thing aka. good potentiometer. 

Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## socom1970 (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow!!! Sounds VERY interesting...


----------



## jch79 (Feb 8, 2009)

Jesseri,
If your light is half as good as your renderings, count me in! :laughing:
Seriously, great ideas thus far, and very cool of you to show your designs in progress. :thumbsup:
john


----------



## bf1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Count me in as well.:twothumbs


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 8, 2009)

wicked...


----------



## resistance1 (Feb 9, 2009)

looks great! any idea what metal this will be made in? would look great in TI, just would cost a fortune.


----------



## Grumpy (Feb 9, 2009)

Very interesting design.

I hope you can get a working prototype and provide beam shots. 

I would love to have a light like this.


----------



## Jesseri (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been very busy lately so there's really nothing to update. Unfortunately my machinist friend is laid off from the job so that's also slowing my progress.

I probably need to spend more time to think the battery configuration also. On current design, the battery tube is tad too big for comfortable grip so some changes are needed.










> looks great! any idea what metal this will be made in? would look great in TI, just would cost a fortune.


Yeah, no TI at this time . Probably 7075 Al.

Thanks for the comments. I don't think i'm going to sell these, so no worries about empty paypal accounts . How about a raffle when the project is completed?....


----------



## jslappa (Apr 19, 2009)

A 50/50 raffle sounds nice to me. Half to the builder, and the other half to CPF. I'd pay $5 a ticket.


----------



## MrValiant (Apr 19, 2009)

on the end cap you really need a numbered dial... that goes to 11.


----------

